# Melo 3 mini heating up and leaking



## Vapefree (14/9/16)

I bought some new ejuice from Vapeclub and have been trying the Ginger Biscuit flavour
Now I find that The Melo 3 mini is heating up and the ejuice leaks 
I tried it on the Pico and Ijust 2 
On both it does the same
How can I prevent this?


----------



## M5000 (15/9/16)

I have found that the Melo 3 mini can get hot at high power with a bit of use, but nothing serious. The standard drip tip tends to get hot as well.

I haven't had any leaking issues. I don't know how new you are to vaping, but anyway I'll just mention a few possible common troubleshooting checks like don't over-prime the coil, close airflow when filling, make sure you not filling too fast to avoid juice going into the chimney,check all O-rings and make sure that all of them are there and that they are in good shape and also make sure that you seal it properly but don't over-tighten, if the juice really comes out fast then check to see if there's any airlock issues. If you are using the Eleaf EC coils I have found them to be very reliable all along but the last few batches have had quite a few dud coils so try another coil if all else fails.

I had a leaking Crown tank which drove me crazy and one day by chance I noticed than an O-ring was missing. It has never leaked since, so just check to see that all are in place.

One more thing, try a Vaporesso cCell ceramic coil in the Melo. The 0.9 ohm seems to be the preferred choice.


----------



## Boktiet (15/9/16)

I would also recommend a new coil, I've noticed my M3M gets hot when the coil is on its last legs...


----------



## Clouder (15/9/16)

I have noticed that when using the ECR rebuildable deck on my Melo 3 it seems to leak very easily if the wick gets even slightly old. A new wick and everything is sorted. I have to say, after using the Vaporesso C Cell coils in it, it doesn't make sense to use another coil. Get yourself some C Cells and you'll see what I mean. All tanks tend to heat up when used often, I wouldn't worry too much about it except it if gets seriously hot.


----------



## Glytch (15/9/16)

Clouder said:


> I have noticed that when using the ECR rebuildable deck on my Melo 3 it seems to leak very easily if the wick gets even slightly old. A new wick and everything is sorted. I have to say, after using the Vaporesso C Cell coils in it, it doesn't make sense to use another coil. Get yourself some C Cells and you'll see what I mean. All tanks tend to heat up when used often, I wouldn't worry too much about it except it if gets seriously hot.



The stock coils made my tank heat up but I had no leaking. It was worse with high VG juices.

I do get leaking after a few days of use on the ECR as well but no heating up. 

What wattage are you running? Airflow? High wattage and restricted airflow with long direct lung hits will definitely cause heating up.


----------



## Clouder (15/9/16)

@Glytch I vape at +- 30 watts, loooong lung hits. But the tank heating up doesn't really bother me. The leaking I can deal with because I like to swop juices and everytime I do so, I will wash alles and rewick

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (15/9/16)

Clouder said:


> @Glytch I vape at +- 30 watts, loooong lung hits. But the tank heating up doesn't really bother me. The leaking I can deal with because I like to swop juices and everytime I do so, I will wash alles and rewick
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


Where is it leaking from? The AFC ring? The glass tank? Maybe try changing o-rings with the spares? And make sure the coil is nice and tight in there.


----------



## Clouder (15/9/16)

I think it leaks when the wick get worn out lol

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

